
Georgia Tech Creates Cybersecurity Master’s Degree Online for Less Than $10,000 - phugoid
https://www.news.gatech.edu/2018/08/08/georgia-tech-creates-cybersecurity-masters-degree-online-less-10000
======
madeuptempacct
Ranking: 69th/100 University in the world

[https://www.topuniversities.com/student-info/choosing-
univer...](https://www.topuniversities.com/student-info/choosing-
university/worlds-top-100-universities)

Weird, I assumed this was some degree mill.

Edit: I see that the pre-reqs don't list anything beyond a Bachelor's degree.
Is there a recommended list of pre-reqs?

~~~
phugoid
Definitely not a degree mill. Have a look a their well-established OMSCS
program, which offers an MSc in Computer Science. This is an offshoot of it.

Getting in to their OMSCS program is far from guaranteed - they have lots of
older applicants and they evaluate each on its own merits.

